# Eugene, Oregon Time Trial series



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

Just a couple weeks away and the weekday racing in Eugene starts up again full swing again.

Paul's Bicycle Way of Life Cycling Team brings you The Eugene Time Trial Series and Eugene Hill Climb Series. The TT's start on April 5th and the HC's on May 3rd, every Tuesday through in April and May.

You can register on-line for the TT's and HC's at www.ORbike.com or at the event.

For more information check out www.OBRA.org for a full flyer.

See you on the bike.

Time to Ride,
Richard

Special thanks to all the sponsors that make these events possible.

Paul's Bicycle Way of Life
Hutch's Bicycle Store
Wheel Works Bicycle Store


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*I'd do it if*

I didn't live 3 hours away! And I wasn't racing PIR, Alpenrose, etc...

Read recently that the Built for Speed TT series is re-locating to Hood River in June. Going to have bona-fide TT series in my back yard! Yes!

hrv


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey, you stole our time trial. Out of my back yard into yours I guess. George and Terri (the organizers) are moving from Corvallis up to Hood River, and taking the TT with them.

Although, rumor has it the new course is going to up in the Dalles, not in HR. I've heard the new course is supposed to be really nice, but I don't think I'm game for the 6 hour round trip drive to that Dalles for a TT.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Welcome to my world!*

You think I enjoyed the drive to do the Cherry Pie?! Anytime I want to do any race in the 'west side' involves 3 - 6 hours of driving. Choose your vice I guess. But I get to live in Hood River, yeah!!

hrv


----------

